# Which nikon wide angle for D90???



## Ryvax (Oct 18, 2009)

Need help deciding between the two DX nikon wide angles.  

This one, AF-S DX NIKKOR 10-24MM F/3.5-4.5G ED,

 or this one?  AF-S DX ZOOM NIKKOR 12-24MM F4G

I'll be shooting mostly landscapes and indoors(real estate).  I can't decide, they seem to be so close.  Am I missing anything?


----------



## KmH (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes, both are a bit slow for indoor work and both will have to much distortion for high quality indoor real estate work.

Both will be fine for landscape and of the two I would recommend the constant aperture f/4 version.

I would suggest you take a hard look at the* AF Nikkor 14 mm f/2.8 ED* prime. It has a 114 degree FOV compared to the 109 degree FOV for the 10-24 you're looking at, plus the f/2.8 and it's designed specifically for interior work.


----------



## AlexColeman (Oct 18, 2009)

The FoV only applies for 35mm for the 14, and DX for the 10. Look for the tokina 11-16, for DX, the 14-24 for FX, and DXO optics software no mater what
.


----------



## Ryvax (Oct 18, 2009)

KmH said:


> Yes, both are a bit slow for indoor work and both will have to much distortion for high quality indoor real estate work.
> 
> Both will be fine for landscape and of the two I would recommend the constant aperture f/4 version.
> 
> I would suggest you take a hard look at the* AF Nikkor 14 mm f/2.8 ED* prime. It has a 114 degree FOV compared to the 109 degree FOV for the 10-24 you're looking at, plus the f/2.8 and it's designed specifically for interior work.



It's 600 dollars over my budget, lol.  Since I have a crop sensor, wouldn't it be like having a 22mm?  If it's that much better of a lens, I might think about it.  I'll mostly be doing landscape with it, so the speed wasn't going to be an issue.  And I'd have it on a tripod for real estate stuff anyways.


----------



## Ryvax (Oct 18, 2009)

AlexColeman said:


> The FoV only applies for 35mm for the 14, and DX for the 10. Look for the tokina 11-16, for DX, the 14-24 for FX, and DXO optics software no mater what
> .



Is the tokina better than the nikon lens?  or is it just for the price?


----------



## AlexColeman (Oct 18, 2009)

The tokina is better then the 10, don't know about the 12.


----------



## den9 (Oct 18, 2009)

i had the 12-24 and i loved it, i didnt even know nikon came out with a 10-24. i think the  10-24 in made in china, and the 12-24 japan. you can also get the tokina 12-24 which apparently is just as good as the nikon, you can find a used one for 300 bucks. 

seeing reviews it says the 10-24 has a cheaper build than the 12-24 which isnt a surprise, it also doesnt have a constant aperture. i think the 12-24 is the way to go whether it be tokina or nikon.


----------



## Ryvax (Oct 18, 2009)

I wonder why the 10-24 is more expensive?  Not by much, but still.  Still not sure.  So hard of a decision to make.  Kinda leaning towards the 12 to 24 right now.


----------



## Ryvax (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm bidding on a tokina right now,  22 minutes left.  Crossing my fingers.


----------



## AlexColeman (Oct 18, 2009)

I would go with it.


----------



## Ryvax (Oct 18, 2009)

AlexColeman said:


> I would go with it.



I got outbid at the last second, literally, I watched it.  How do they know what your max is??????  arghhh

I'm bidding on another one right now that ends in two hours, whats the most you would bid on one?


----------



## Hellrot (Oct 18, 2009)

Nikon | Imaging Products | AF Nikkor 14mm f/2.8D ED


This


----------



## Ryvax (Oct 18, 2009)

Hellrot said:


> Nikon | Imaging Products | AF Nikkor 14mm f/2.8D ED
> 
> 
> This



That lens looks great for a full frame camera.  I'm now looking at the Tokina 11-16mm, apparently it's the best DX format wide angle zoom.


----------



## den9 (Oct 19, 2009)

Ryvax said:


> I wonder why the 10-24 is more expensive?  Not by much, but still.  Still not sure.  So hard of a decision to make.  Kinda leaning towards the 12 to 24 right now.



10-24 is 760
12-24 is 950

the 10-24 is also made in china


----------



## epp_b (Oct 19, 2009)

12-24 and 14/2.8 are full-frame lenses.  They're kind of out of place on a crop frame.

The popular Sigma 10-20 fits your budget.  I've seen great reviews of the Tokina 11-16 as well, plus it's an f/2.8 lens!


----------



## Ryvax (Oct 21, 2009)

I think I'll be picking up the tokina 11-16 in edmonton next week.


----------

